

Get paid to send emails? Yep But we need your feedback. - KalobT

Hey guys,<p>We&#x27;re a new startup that lets people opt in for small and elegant ads in their email signature. For every click on the ad, you can make some money. It&#x27;s literally CPC advertising, but this time you&#x27;re getting a piece of the pie. You don&#x27;t need to make an ad, and it&#x27;s free to try it.<p>We&#x27;re doing some trial runs to make sure everything is running the way it should and we need people to sign up and give it a whirl, then provide feedback.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;footrr.com&#x2F;
======
minimaxir
This is likely illegal, as it breaks CAN-SPAM in many, many ways.

[http://www.business.ftc.gov/documents/bus61-can-spam-act-
com...](http://www.business.ftc.gov/documents/bus61-can-spam-act-compliance-
guide-business)

~~~
KalobT
I'm glad you brought this up. CAN-SPAM covers all commercial messages and "any
electronic mail message the primary purpose of which is the commercial
advertisement or promotion of a commercial product or service"

Footrr Ads are not the primary purpose the email. They are supplemental
material inside an email, and are not commercial emails (because it's one
person emailing another person).

I'll do another read-over to make sure it's still all gravy. Thanks for the
comment, minimaxir!

